# Landscaping,fencing,decking and more.



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

We specialize in all sorts of fencing,decks,retaining walls,arbours,
pavers and landscape installations. 
If you need a sevice of this sort call S&E Landscaping 
Lukasz 778-893-6752
Shaun 778-838-3005


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent. re: Pergola


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

ATTN MEMBERS:

Lukasz and Shawn from S & E Landscaping just finished a Custom Cedar fence around our property. The guys labored for two 12 hour days to complete the project. 

The fence is a work of art. All my neighbors have complemented on the workmanship.

The guys are top notched craftsman and exceptionally professional on the site.

Give them a shout for any and all outdoor improvements. I know my neighbors are contacting nw for quotes for a new fence!!!

Thanks again for the great work. The family loves the new addition!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you Patrick.It was a pleasure working for you guys.Glad to have met you and will see you again. 
I should be building that stand.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Would you guys consider a small project (hot tub steps)?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you give me the dimensions and number of steps?What material are you considering?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sent you a PM...thanks!


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

hey Lukasz, if you need any natural stone, come to my company, Stonepac, at 4568 Dawson St, BBY. I give you very good discount. :bigsmile:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Lukasz, I would like to redo my outdoor deck, would you do free estimate? You know my number.


----------

